# Women dont like men making comments to them in passing



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Weve talked about this before. Most women don't like whistles, hoots, cat calls, ect while passing men

I doubt if many, if any men would mind it if women whistled, made catcalls, hooted, ect to them.

But they don't.

Men never know what a womans thinking about them. That makes them nervous, shy, intimidated, insecure. IF women made their thoughts known by whistles, ect, THEN a guy could know if he had a chance or snot. IF a guy heard a gal whistle at him, and he made a pass at her, and she dropped it, well, at least he would know that she HAD thought enough of him to whistle at him.

Women will say theyre not interested in a guy whos shy, insecure, intimidated, ect by women, BUTT, they wouldn't want to be put in a situation where they don't know what a guys thinking about them.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Always keep an eye on us quiet guys...we're thinking up a plan, or already have one and are waiting to utilise it..lol


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

I have known some guys who were handsome enough to get catcalled by women. Each and every one of them found it degrading.

Catcalls are NOT compliments!!!


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> I doubt if many, if any men would mind it if women whistled, made catcalls, hooted, ect to them.


Maybe you would like it but I doubt many other men would care to have strange women making demeaning noises like that at them in public. A sincere woman isn't going to do that to men and make herself look crass and easy, and any men who responded to women who do make catcalls would be considered just as crass and easy. Is there a word for men that means the same thing as s l u t? Because that's what men like that would be perceived as. If they'll respond to one strange woman's catcalls then they're loose enough they'll respond to all women's catcalls. No sincere woman wants a loose, sleazey guy like that.



FarmboyBill said:


> Men never know what a womans thinking about them. That makes them nervous, shy, intimidated, insecure. IF women made their thoughts known by whistles, ect, THEN a guy could know if he had a chance or snot. IF a guy heard a gal whistle at him, and he made a pass at her, and she dropped it, well, at least he would know that she HAD thought enough of him to whistle at him.


Bill, that's just your opinion and shouldn't be stated as a fact for all men. It's not a good idea to paint all men with such a broad brush as you use to paint yourself.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I can't walk around in public because of the humiliation. I now wear baggy jeans and a ballcap just so I don't get noticed.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

There are ways..... certain looks, smiles etc, that can show an attraction without demeaning cat calls.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> There are ways..... certain looks, smiles etc, that can show an attraction without demeaning cat calls.


It's the younger ones that are the problem. I tell them how old I am and that they should be ashamed, and the things they say is unbelievable. I guess they they know the guys their age are too busy playing video games or something.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The only way I used to get women to notice me was to wear my wedding ring. hmmmmmmm Maybe hit a pawn shop, see if they have any my size LOL


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Good grief Bill that comment is as demeaning as cat calls.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> The only way I used to get women to notice me was to wear my wedding ring. hmmmmmmm Maybe hit a pawn shop, see if they have any my size LOL


My sisters friend sees wedding rings as a challenge. Then she can't figure out why the men cheat on her.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Just so the rest of non regulars to our little happy spot here at HT, that aren't used to my posts, I usually post the first thought that comes to me. Some of the time, like this thread I post with tongue in cheek. I'm just your avg looking 53 yr. Old male who wouldn't get the time of day from a lot of women, especially younger ones,nor would I seek it. 
So lighten up, don't judge, and don't add me to the other flea infested dogs. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Why do I feel itchy lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I cat call like a man........

Sweaty men on a construction site, firemen, cops directing traffic, servicemen in uniform; yep, I sure do. 
When I am w/ my gf (my wingman) it's embarrassing how immature we can be. LOL

It's more of a 'hey hey look at you ya sexy thing' than it is 'gosh I sure would like to hook up w/ you'........99% of the time the guys just look at us and smile.

One time, she and I were selling beer at the race track. 
Where our portable was located, all the guys from the "Go Army Experience" had to walk by to get to the restroom and to the food.
Poor babies, sexual harrassment party of two!!!
SO the drill sargeant comes by; he's about 5'10, built like a brick house, expressionless face, walking straight forward, never breaking a smile.
Walked by once to use the restroom.
Walked by again, for food.
Walked by later to use the restroom......
I did my best Homer Simpson "mmmmmmmmmm drill instructor" 
He barely moved his head, raised his eyebrow, and cracked a smile......then straight forward he looked.
THAT opened the floodgates.......wow my girl laid it on thick. 
After that we had a constant flow of young men in uniform 'getting lunch and going to the bathroom'.

It was all in good fun.
Not raunchy, just good fun.

Now that I am an old fart, I just honk my horn and wave!

ETC instructor to sargeant


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Interesting thread... If an Australian Sheila likes a man, she let's him know in no uncertain terms... The Aussie girls can get quite "aggressive" especially compared to the North American ladies.

Generally women (of the decent variety) are far more subtle (always have a safe exit I guess) and classier if they stay away from "overt expressions" and play the subtle flirtation game... So for you "guy's who haven't noticed", learn the Flirt Cue's and pay close attention to the finger's filled with hardware (conquest trophies) for the ones to avoid.

More Realistically in the 21st Century...
As a reasonably Handsome, White, Hetro, Christian,MALE, I would be afraid if a woman was cat-calling or being overt... Why you ask ? First Question in my mind would be: Is this a setup for something ?? !! Sorry but will all the News Agencies which participate in Stereotyping, Man Bashing & Villainization, painting all men with broad brush strokes in a bad light in an ever increasing volume says a lot... The Gender Racism against Hetro Males that is now becoming far too acceptable in all walks of "society".

Anyone read about the Dad that got beat up for taking his 4 yr old daughter to the bathroom @ WalMart because some "guy thought he was a Pedo". Or about the Male Swimming Instructor who has to wear a Swimming T because his "Man Boobs" offended some girls mom.... Ohhh but there are so many such stories every single day... Even worse when you read about how "Social Justice on Social Media Platforms" and how they can try, convict & sentence a fellow based on Postulation, Theory & Conjecture with a healthy does of Dramatics... Guilty until proven more guilty is the modern solution... A Tad Regressive eh ?

How about the increase of men cat calling women ? Is it an increase or is it a symptom of the backlash that guys are getting fed up ? Maybe just that with new technologies in our hands, it get's captured more often than before ?

Why would a North American born Man be held responsible for Rapes committed in Nigeria or India ? Ohhh but HE's a MAN ! All Men are bad ! (OK only 2% are , just like women)... Would you hold a person responsible for the actions of their forbearers of 100 or 50 years ago ? 

Is the Japanese boy born last week responsible for the actions of his great grandfather on Dec.7.41 ? or for the Comfort Women the Japanese abused ? Logically / Rationally we say Of Course NOT, he wasn't alive then BUT the dispersion is there and the Broad Brush Stroke is applied.... That's how hatred's between races, ideologies etc span hundreds if not thousands of years.

Maybe some of you won't like my comment, that's OK but also notice that many of these threads here... there is some stereotyping, generalizations with doses of misogyny & misandry, much of it under the cover of "Humour" or "Anecdotes".


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Laura, just a heads up, The Army has Drill Sargeants.. The U.S. Marines have Drill Instructors. 
Yeah, it matters Ooh Rah.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

MMMMMMMMMMM Marine. My favorite flavor!!!!:thumb:


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been told I'm ugly my entire life. On the rare occasions that women have cat called me, I interpreted it as them making fun of me for being ugly.

I think men cat call because it protects their ego. If a woman doesn't react positively then he can just say she is stuck up. It had nothing to do with him being fat/ugly/boring/etc. To approach a woman and try to interact you are potentially exposed point blank to her rejection. It cuts just a little deeper.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol I'm getting old OLD. 

Last night at the gastation at sweet young thing was walking in with huge leather boots on. Thinking of my poor old feet sweltering in the oppressive heat it just sorta slipped out. 

"Dam them boots look HOT!"

Of course she replied "ThankYou"
And another old hoot laughed at me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> The only way I used to get women to notice me was to wear my wedding ring. hmmmmmmm Maybe hit a pawn shop, see if they have any my size LOL


I dare you.

I may try the same thing.

When I wore a ring, they were crawling out of the wood work. 
Now?
Crickets.

(PS you're right though.....)


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> When I wore a ring, they were crawling out of the wood work.


Those are the ones that haven't been confronted by a man who cares or known someone who has.

Dangerous game not worth the risk of getting killed,not to mention if there are children at home that would be affected.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Heck, you can be killed just standing in a bar nowadays.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I have to admit that one time I was very amused by a cat call.
Many moons ago I was walking down the street and a carload of guys came up behind me hooting and hollering. ....they passed me , turning their heads to look and I was 9 months pregnant!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My X looked beautiful at near 9 mos pregnant. We went out dancing at a Chubby Checker Concert, and she fell. Black chicks helped her up, and she told them she was preg, they had a fit lol.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

That won't last long...


----------



## FarmerJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

This thread reminds me of a conversation on FaceBk between a guy(I was friends with his dad back in the day) and his ex gf. She had their 4yr. old daughter at the mall and an attractive woman goes past and the daughter yells out "Dang Woman" but she didn't use the dang word. Apparently been hanging out with her truckdriver dad some.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Just because you shouldn't hoot and holler doesn't mean you can't pay a woman a compliment respectfully. 'I think your eyes are amazing, could I get to know the rest of you over a drink?'

Public service announcement a lot of cat callers are harmless but in the big cities they can be out and out dangerous and creepy. A gal I knew moved to New York city and soon after grew to hate catcalling. She actually had a guy sit across from her on a bus and 'touch himself enthusiastically'.


I think some chase wedding rings because they potentially are more discreet and they go back home when done. Can't have the crazy drama of stalking you; could show their SO they're sleeping around.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just the other day, I held the door for a GOOD looking woman in her 50s likely. As she walked in and turned to the left and I to the right, I said, Ah, to be 30yrs younger. She turned around and smiled and left.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bill, that's not cat calling.......I would have done the same!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U mean,,, that you wouldn't have come back and said, Why, your not that old I bet, and look to be more polite then a lot of men around here. Come to the store often???
lol


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I had a friend who spent years with a horrid witch named Jessie. I mean, she was so mean she called her own kids little B's. Horrible woman.

Anyway, when he wanted to say something to a woman, his line was "Excuse me, but can you tell me what time it is?" He always wore a watch, too. Some would tell him the time, some would say "I don't know" and some would say "You've got a watch on" He'd even holler it out the window at a stop light or something. Anyway, it was the stupidest pickup line ever. One day I asked him why he used that particular line. His answer was that was how he got Jessie. I then asked "How did that work out for you?" He thought a long time, and until the day he died, he never used that line again.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

its all about being PC or not, if your a PC snob male or female who do you think will meet more people ? :shrug:


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Prismseed said:


> Just because you shouldn't hoot and holler doesn't mean you can't pay a woman a compliment respectfully. 'I think your eyes are amazing, *could I get to know the rest of you over a drink*?'
> 
> Errr... just how much of me do you expect to get to know over a drink? I don't find that very respectful. If you pass the same person every day, what is wrong with a nice smile and a "Good Morning"? If she responds then you can ask for a date.
> 
> ...


I think some chase wedding rings because they are ... never mind. I think it is a "conquest" thing. A "See? I am more attractive/better than you" to the spouse. It is also a safe cop-out for those who are just looking to hook up and don't want any sort of real relationship.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes, the taking of the forbidden fruit.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OR, they may think ( Hes married, so that means somebody thinks/thought hes marriageable, he must be tolerable. Better hitting on a married man than taking a chance on someone who isn't.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Also, I think that a woman whose good enough to take a married man thinks shes too beautiful for someone else to take him from her.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Also, I think that a woman whose good enough to take a married man thinks shes too beautiful for someone else to take him from her.


Outside of your immediate family, you don't hang around with other humans, do you?

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't hang around with my immediate family either. BUTT, I WAS young once, and observed the women around me, WITH WHICH I did try to hang around with.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Nsoitgoes said:


> ....


Of course I meant personality wise, but I have a tendency to use the wrong words to express myself.

Some guys are shy and put a foot in their mouth. :shrug:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

havnt got many shy bones in my body, and I hear my mouth is where my foot calls home lol


----------

